# Is it a male or a female??



## Alpha1194




----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

If it is one of yours that is only a year or two old then far too young to tell. The tail looks large but then the camera is close. If a maturing male the front claws would be long, which they aren't, yet.


----------



## Alpha1194

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> If it is one of yours that is only a year or two old then far too young to tell. The tail looks large but then the camera is close. If a maturing male the front claws would be long, which they aren't, yet.


Yeah it just turned 2 yesterday and I think it's a female and the nails arnt big cuz I cut them every month or so


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Alpha1194 said:


> Yeah it just turned 2 yesterday and I think it's a female and the nails arnt big cuz I cut them every month or so


Do you know the exact hatch date then? Why are you cutting the claws?


----------



## Alpha1194

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Do you know the exact hatch date then? Why are you cutting the claws?


Yeah it's 23 sept 2020 I bought it when it was just 20 days old there is a local breeder I bought it from him and i was cutting the nails because the he told me that it's nails should be cut so that they don't get stuck here and there as it will never go outside the house


----------



## purplepixie

Alpha1194 said:


> Yeah it's 23 sept 2020 I bought it when it was just 20 days old there is a local breeder I bought it from him and i was cutting the nails because the he told me that it's nails should be cut so that they don't get stuck here and there as it will never go outside the house


I never in over 40ys of keeping a breeding tortoises, did I have to cut a tortoises nails, unless they were deformed. Tortoises need the nails for digging and climbing:0)


----------



## SueBoyle

Alpha1194 said:


> Yeah it's 23 sept 2020 I bought it when it was just 20 days old there is a local breeder I bought it from him and i was cutting the nails because the he told me that it's nails should be cut so that they don't get stuck here and there as it will never go outside the house


Tortoises nails should never need clipping given correct care. I’ve never met a breeder who would say such a thing, let alone sell as a house pet. Hopefully they are not on my recognised breeders list


----------

